# Like Brisket?



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Yer makin me hungry Derek!


----------



## Dubhe (Jul 19, 2007)

Don't let my wife see you giving away Texas Smokin Secrets on the inter-nets. I coaxed her up all the way from Denton and she scoffed at my attempts at bar-b-cue. "That's just yankee grillin, I'll show you REAL bar-b-cue. And man she did. Nothing better than a real Texan, good brisket, and some hickory.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I butchered two deer Monday morning. The brisket got thrown away. You mean I was supposed to save it?

Psst. Loins, backstraps, and rear quarters are tastier, and a lot easier to cut up. The most meat for the least effort.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

I haven't had lunch yet....... now I'm really hungery.


----------

